# Cisco Certifications



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

I just wanted to post to let anyone who is studying for any of the Cisco certification test know that the cut off date on all of the old CCNA,CCNP,CCIE test is Sept 3rd. Then they are going to switch to the new 801 test with Ipv6. The only exception to the test is for Cisco Academy students who have until April of next year.


----------



## yellowduck (Jul 31, 2003)

Cisco Academy SUCKS ****

Exam test is nothing at all like any other test, so its like a cop going from target practice with a revolver into a CT situation in columbia... unless they know they are gonna be there, they wont do much extra curricular studying


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

Maybe they want do much for people like yourself, sorry yourself but for real professionals like myself we look for on the job experience, then we look for certifications, after that we look at college. So think what you want, but but there's reasons for vender certifications that appears to go well over your head.


----------



## yellowduck (Jul 31, 2003)

Thats the thing, they teach nothing of anything related to "on the job" certifications, they just throw things at you, dont explain them, then explain those things 8 months later after you dismissed it as random rhetoric, then turns out you need to know it, but they never talk about it EVEN THOUGH ITS IMPORTANT THEN

The class should just be one big hands on project, but noooooo


----------



## Drupy (Jul 20, 2002)

I truly hate you feel that way about the class but here's how our class went. First semester we were configuring routers and doing access list. Buy the end of the second semester I had my CCNA and was subnetting in my sleep. Third and fourth semester we were working on a project for a local school district which involved completely designing a network for a school under construction. Our classes were more than enough knowledge and went well beyond what they said it would.


----------



## yellowduck (Jul 31, 2003)

thats the thing, the classes dont have qualified teachers, i didnt even hear about access lists until late into the 3rd semester, my friends class doesnt even have a teacher, its completely up to the students to learn.

We learned one command for a generic subnet and acl's, thats it, and was never brought up again or used in practical context


----------



## cleon1983 (Jul 28, 2003)

Why on the Cisco Certification page ( http://www.cisco.com/en/US/learning/le3/le2/le0/le9/learning_certification_type_home.html ) does it say the last day to register for CCNA 640-607 is September 30?


----------

